# Dolphin restore



## ethan.weber

Cant wait to see how this build turns out!  also whats xs-650?


----------



## dunhamth

I could be wrong but I believe an xs650 is an older bike. There real popular for turning into bobbers and other custom type bikes.


----------



## DuckNut

If I am not mistaken, xs-650 is the new product from Line-X.


----------



## Sheremeta

XS 650 is a new formula of line x that is being used in the marine industry. It can be colored to match all awlgrip, axelseal and imron paint. 

http://www.sarasotalinex.com/category/marine-coatings/


----------



## Sheremeta

Amazed how light the hull is with it unrigged. I took out two deep cycle batteries, starting battery,12 gallons fuel and power pole. It's about the same as pushing a LT25 around on the trailer.


----------



## creekfreak

Nice,I love dolphin superskiff.


----------



## acraft1720

Look forward to seeing the work, such a great hull!


----------



## Sheremeta

Taking out a rear hatch and the fuel fill it looks like the top cap is all corecell.


----------



## Sheremeta

Prototype fuel cell.


----------



## acraft1720

Same tank in mine and I think the deck is corecell as well. Look forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## Sheremeta

I was going to cut it out and replace it until I saw that this tank is .125 compared to new aluminum tanks that are .090. It would have been nice to line x it but it won't come out. 

Hull is at the shop now. Two coats of 545 epoxy primer and three coats of seafoam green awlcraft. 

Poling platform and grab bar is going to be done in black smooth line x. Will look like this but black


----------



## Sheremeta

Ready for paint


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## paint it black

Sweet! I love these kinds of threads!


----------



## cutrunner

Hard to tell from the picture, but are they re gelcoating the boat?


----------



## Sheremeta

It's being painted. Two coats of epoxy primer and three coats of awlcraft.


----------



## Guest

> It's being painted. Two coats of epoxy primer and three coats of awlcraft.


What turned you off to Imron? Is the Line-X coating priced similar to powder coating? I'll be going The same route for my Aluminum on the next Skiff as I have heard nothing but positives vs. powder coating.

Nice investment for a Cool Skiff and you shave around 100lbs. off the Hull as a bonus. Perfect set-up IMO if your planning to turn the center box.  

I have a brand new 08' Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke that would finish her off very nice. :


----------



## Sheremeta

> It's being painted. Two coats of epoxy primer and three coats of awlcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> What turned you off to Imron? Is the Line-X coating priced similar to powder coating? I'll be going The same route for my Aluminum on the next Skiff as I have heard nothing but positives vs. powder coating.
> 
> Nice investment for a Cool Skiff and you shave around 100lbs. off the Hull as a bonus. Perfect set-up IMO if your planning to turn the center box.
> 
> I have a brand new 08' Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke that would finish her off very nice. :
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comments. Its a hull thats worth investing into. The hull has foam core stringers, foam core deck and top cap, a layer of kevlar in the running surface and its vaccum bagged. 

We talked about Imron but the shop said they spray awlgrip and awlcraft most of the time so I went with what they use more often. Its a great product and tuff as nails. I looked at several boats at the shop that were sprayed and it feels and looks like gelcoat. I am begining to think its looks better than gelcoat. 

I have to say I couldn’t be happier with the service I have received from Shawn Griffin and his professional staff at First Choice Marine. http://firstchoicemarine.net/. The shop is very clean, secure and always busy. In terms of work they do I am small potatoes yet I receive the same attention and service as the owner of the 50' sport fish sitting next to my skiff. I also got to see a few chittium skiffs and one of the molds. Before the painting work began Shawn conducted a structural inspection of the stringers and took the time to properly prep and fair the hull for painting. 

Line xs-650 is about $15 per sqft. I am actually having my metal work and hardware electrostatically painted black. It has benefits over powder coating and forms a hard shell when cured. The painter I use does alot of work on cruise ships so it’s a tested and proven product. My trim tabs are being done next week then the platform and grab bar. I’m having the tub of the boat done in line x, color matched to the awlgrip. 

The hardest part of this project was picking the color scheme. I went back and forth multiple times. I really like the color you picked for your native but went with seafoam green hull, blue tone white slick lines and aqua mist nonskid. I thought about moving the center box but I would lose a seat for a passenger. The lodge style setup fishes three very well plus with the i pilot I seldom go past the center box. I had the engine rebored and everything replaced with new parts about 5 months ago and it’s being repainted now. I completely took the lower unit apart and rebuilt it myself almost 6 months ago and have about 15 hours on the rebuild. Shawn has some ideas for custom glass work and I am having all the cosmetic issues resolved that were looked over during the last time the boat was refinished. It will look brand new when everything is done.


----------



## kamakuras

That skiff is going to be amazing. That is a real Dolphin right there. I want to restore an original 16 someday.


----------



## Snookdaddy

Casa...

Where did you have your Yamaha rebuilt? I have a friend with a 70hp that has lost compression on the middle cylinder..

I couldn't find your thread..


----------



## Sheremeta

Trident Marine in St. Augustine. I have been using him for years. 

904.794.5050


----------



## TidewateR

She's looking great so far! I can't wait to see how the skiff turns out. Keep us posted along the way.


----------



## Lt25

Great looking skiff and these types of threads are what microskiff is all about. They are very enjoyable to read and inspiring to those of us either waiting or looking for a skiff. Can't wait to see more on this thread!


----------



## acraft1720

Keep the pics coming it's raining and blowing 30 outside here!


----------



## swampfox

Definitely worthy of the $$$. Its looking great so far. Is that new LineX formula more UV resistant than the older stuff? Some buds of mine older LineX has started to fade and dull. And they were suppose to have had the uv inhibitor added to it. Also may I make a suggestion for batteries. Get the Sears Platinum series. They are rebadged Odyssey. And since they are lighter than most others. It will help you continue on that wieght loss program. The kicker is that you get a much better warranty thru Sears than Odyssey. Plus to goob at Sears will not want to see your Odyssey charger for warranty issues. And they are $50-$75 cheaper than Odssey. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Sheremeta

From what I was told the line x products are all uv resistant now. Thanks for the info on the batteries. I will go that route next battery change. I have two optima deep cycles for the trolling motor and a odyssey pc1200 for the outboard, power pole and nav lights.


----------



## 8loco

Where you at on the project?


----------



## Sheremeta

The hull is being sprayed this week then I'm going to do some sanding in the tub and either send it back to do the non skid or do it myself. All the metal work has been sent off to be painted black. I don't think I'm doing the line x.


----------



## Sheremeta

Hull is painted. 3 coats awlcraft.


----------



## cutrunner

Nice!
White and stainless rubrail?


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. It's seafoam.  Going black on the rubrail


----------



## cutrunner

My bad, I meant white rubrail with stainless insert.
But your right seafom looks better with black rubrail


----------



## Sheremeta

In the right light it can look white. I'm doing a green and black color scheme.


----------



## creekfreak

> In the right light it can look white.  I'm doing a green and black color scheme.


Will look nice,I redone a wellcraft with aqua mist wich is light sea foam and it seems to change colors also.Looks white sometimes and even baby blue sometimes.I was gonna go with black then decided to go white,but ur black will look awesome.I post it on the big boat bragging spot.Check it out.


----------



## Lt25

Looking beautiful man! Its going to be amazing when finished!


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## acraft1720

Looking good! Nothing like fishing a boat you have restored the way you want it.


----------



## Flyline

Wow! It's looks badass! Cannot wait to see her finish!


----------



## acraft1720

Are you going with a pvc rubrail or stainless? I like pvc looks like the stainless with screws would tear up a nice push pole when staking out forward or using the rail to spin the boat.


----------



## Sheremeta

I'm going with a black flexible insert rub rail. Right now I am trying to figure out what color to paint the deck. I am between seafoam with cloud white slick lines or aquamist with white slick lines. Awlgrip/craft is one amazing product. 

Before painting I had inspection holes drilled into the deck to inspect the stringers because there were hairline cracks in the gel on the outside bottom of the hull. Under the deck the hull was extremely clean solid and overbuilt. The verdic was that a previous owner had put the boat on a trailer that didn't support the boat and it stressed the gel coat. (I have photos) . Owner before him supposedly didnt have a trailer and kept the boat on a lift in the bahamas. After 10 years of abuse the interior of the hull looks the same as when it left the mold.


----------



## swampfox

You got any plans on replacing that plastic hatch? Was that a factory option? It just kinda looks outta place on a such a classy skiff. It looks like the same stuff on a J series Carolina Skiff. There  has to be a better option out there. Some teak would look good on there. Cant wait to see it finished. Looking awesome so far.


----------



## Sheremeta

Yes. We are looking at updating it to the current renegade rear bench like this.









I do have a large slide on cushion that coveres the rear bench so you can't see the plastic hatch. I may replace the gas tank as well.


----------



## Sheremeta

Gemlux torsion hinges. No more spring latch or gas shock.









New decals


----------



## RonBari

Last year we located a very affordable Superskiff hull for sale on the west coast of Florida. I hesitates onw day while I checked with "my guys" to make sure all would be in place for a rebuild. Of course.. it was sold when I called back.. (Could this be the same hull?). Regardless.. this is a very cool thing, and you are going to wind up with an amazing skiff. .. congratulations. In the mean time I ordered and now happily own an Ankona SUV17, . .. I truly love it, but still occasionally think about the Superskiff rebuild that "got away".


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. Was it this one?
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1334169887

The native SUV is a very nice skiff with great lines. I looked at buying one before this skiff.


----------



## RonBari

Interesting seeing what you started with, but no, that's not the one. PM sent.


----------



## MariettaMike

Great thread and awesome rebuild.

It would be great to have a Dolphin skiff get together some time this summer.

I'll be in Marathon the Fourth of July week. If anybody else is down there during that time let's get together for a beer. Or anywhere else with a little advance notice.


----------



## cutrunner

> Great thread and awesome rebuild.
> 
> It would be great to have a Dolphin skiff get together some time this summer.
> 
> I'll be in Marathon the Fourth of July week. If anybody else is down there during that time let's get together for a beer. Or anywhere else with a little advance notice.


Ill be at ramrod key for that week


----------



## Sheremeta

Started sanding the top cap today.



























Had to remove all the gelcoat someone sprayed all inside the tub. 









Spider cracks removed. Going to fill in with six ten and sand flush.


----------



## HialeahAngler

damn what a nice skiff.


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks


----------



## Sheremeta

I have been shaving off the pounds by sanding off all the old paint and gel. There was probably 15 lbs of gelcoat, paint and dirt in the shop vac connected to the sander. A lot more gel, paint and dirt made its way out of that shop vac.  

West systems six ten is my new favorite filler. 

Tomorrow I start faring with 3M vinyl ester filler then it's back to the shop for a new rear bench and paint.


----------



## cutrunner

Lookin good
Yea that sixten is hard to beat


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. 

Took the day off to do final prep work and fair out all the low spots from when the transom was raised. Faired out the gunnels and front bulkhead. I should have the top sprayed in a week.


----------



## acraft1720

Going to look good keep up the good work!


----------



## Dillusion

Looking good. I have wanted to do this to a dolphin as well.


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. Tomorrow the boat goes back to first choice marine for a new rear bench and non skid. I'm also looking at having Ezell build a new fuel tank which will be sealed in line x. I ordered a new rubrail, blue sea 12 circuit panel, breaker and dual battery switch as well as v marine spindle style push pole holders. Im having all new cushions done locally and seadek from cast away customs. Hopefully everything will be done the middle of August. When its all done I won't need another boat for a long time.


----------



## cutrunner

Till someone at the ramp sees how awesome it is and whips out a checkbook


----------



## captd

they're great skiffs, it's gonna look amazing. i love the seafoam.


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks

.125 gauge aluminum fuel cell ordered from ezell today. One off design and will be sprayed in linex and padded with neoprene feet. 2 week wait but I won't need another fuel tank ever again. 

I am starting to gather my electrical parts as well


----------



## Sheremeta

New rear bench coming out nicely.


----------



## Sheremeta

New gas tank arrived and is being installed. 

Grab bar almost done then its off to paint. Target date to be back on the water is mid August.


----------



## cutrunner

You should stuff a fresh water washdown tank somewhere


----------



## Sheremeta

That would be nice. I am installing a raw water washdown. I am thinking about an oval live well in the center box as well. Holes are being drilled into the grab bar for the toggles, 12v plug and the ignition under the trim tab switches. 

I got these self adhesive toggle labels from newwiremarine.com


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## Sheremeta

Gas tank sprayed with xs650 color matched seafoam green and installed.


----------



## Dillusion

So sprayed that tank? Can they do any color?


----------



## Sheremeta

Ya you can do any color. My friend just restored a whaler and sprayed the tub with xs650. From a far you can't tell where the Matterhorn white awlgrip stops and the Matterhorn white xs650 starts


----------



## Sheremeta

Schedule for primer by next Wednesday then paint a few days after. 

I'm looking for a 6' black pro series power pole to match my existing one. They don't make the pro series anymore.


----------



## Recidivists

What is that xs650 product? More complete name or info? Thanks


----------



## Sheremeta

Its Line-X's new marine coating. A pure polyurea coating that is highly impact resistant UV resistant, chemical resistant and waterproof.


----------



## Recidivists

Did a Line-X dealer spray it for you, and how much for? Thanks CasaCola


----------



## Sheremeta

It was professionally applied. It runs around $15.00 per sqft.


----------



## Sheremeta

Bulkhead glassed in.


----------



## Sheremeta

Skiff is back together and primed. Should be painted by next week and ready for rigging.


----------



## Sheremeta

Color


----------



## Sheremeta

Non skid


----------



## TidewateR

Coming alon nicely...Love it!


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. It's looking better than I ever imagined.


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## acraft1720

Very nice!


----------



## Sheremeta

Thank you.


----------



## Sheremeta

Time for some rigging.


----------



## makin moves

Looks sick


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. Slow progress today. 



















Got most the the electrical done. The power pole pump fits on the right side of the panel.


----------



## Dillusion

I would do at least 8ga wire from th switch to the breaker to the fuse panel


----------



## Sheremeta

Yep. I got a roll of 6 AWG but no connectors. Everyone was closed by the time I got to the wiring. Will replace this week.


----------



## ASB73

Sick bro! You have given me some great ideas when the day comes to restore mine


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. 

Making some progress today


----------



## springerscott

that looks awesome!


----------



## Sheremeta

Electroplated.


----------



## Dillusion

Sweet...my next skiff will have blacked out metal


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## rkmurphy

That looks amazing


----------



## Beavertail

Sweet job


----------



## Snookdaddy

Casa, 

Where did you get the little L.E.D. light on your electrical panel? They look exactly the same as the ones HB uses on their skiffs and I may want to install them under my gunnels.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

WOW! that looks incredible...it's got to be the nicest Dolphin out there...paint /nonskid is sweet .


----------



## captd

wow.


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. It's not done yet. Wiring a few hundred feet of wire to the grab bar is taking time. The led light is part of my old under gunnel lighting. I am converting to the newer strip LEDs


----------



## anytide

>


purdy...


----------



## BayStYat

That's bonkers!


----------



## captd

the color kills...


----------



## cutrunner

Told ya you would like the 2 tone!
Now don't scratch it


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. The white slick lines on the deck was in the design. The white slick lines on the floor was questionable but I'm glad I did them. The paint is tuff as nails


----------



## Sheremeta

Still not done


----------



## rkmurphy

Man that thing is sweeeeet. So clean. I love it.


----------



## Sheremeta

Still need seadek. Not sure how much though since I had the gunnels faired out and painted.


----------



## Sheremeta

No more sitting down and reaching down to adjust the trim tabs


----------



## TC

Beautiful! Nice work, man.


----------



## RonBari

Can't wait to see a picture of this baby on the water.. Congratulations


----------



## Sheremeta

Old mounts for the grab bar, made of aluminum, were rusting bad from dissimilar corrosion. I made new ones out of 1" 1/2 cell cast acrylic.


----------



## Sheremeta

Rod holders 









No more wimpy gasket. Hatch can now drop from wide open and not make a sound or cause damage.


----------



## cutrunner

Damn your going all out, even the engine mounting bolts are black!
Extremely nice build


----------



## Gramps

Simply, friggen, amazing! Wow. That is a super sexy clean boat! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## Jacob_Johnson

For sale?  ;D


----------



## rkmurphy

Wiring looks great. Is that a flux capacitor in there?!


----------



## Sheremeta

I'm keeping it. 

Got the carpet installed under the gunnels.


----------



## 8loco

Man I really like this boat. I was so close to buying when it was up for sale.


----------



## Lt25

You have amazing skills and a beautiful skiff!


----------



## Sheremeta

> You have amazing skills and a beautiful skiff!



And so do you. I would keep that BT.

Almost done


----------



## Sheremeta

Gelcoat does not shine this good


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

You "Show Boater"...I'm speechless... You set the bar too high!


----------



## TidewateR

:skiff envy:


----------



## acraft1720

Nice job the fish should watch out!


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## TidewateR

looks awesome! How ya liking her?


----------



## acraft1720

Nice work good to see it back in the water!


----------



## Sheremeta

Thanks. I love it. I am debating if I am going to put the vmarine push pole holders on it or not. I just don't pole that much up here. If I don't I will have a brand new set of black spool style holders for sale. I still need to install the raw water wash down and under gunnel led lights.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

I just fell on LOVE AGAIN! Man that is a beautiful skiff. It just pops! Dangit all these bad azz skiffs Im seeing makes me start thinking even more. Annnnnnndddd that is DANGEROUS!


----------



## jboriol

Nice work...dolphins are timeless


----------



## Dudeitsmattx

Wow ur boat is amazing! I'm glad I found this link. I just picked up a 2002 Dolphin Renegade Kevlar with a 50 tiller that is in great shape. But ur setup is sweet. Gives me ideas for way down the road when things need to be fixed!! Is everything that's black on the boat powder coated?


----------



## Sheremeta

Thank you. Metal is all electric static painted.


----------



## david_kohler

Looks amazing! Very nice skiff and just love the whole build!


----------



## permitchaser

> Thanks. I love it. I am debating if I am going to put the vmarine push pole holders on it or not. I just don't pole that much up here. If I don't I will have a brand new set of black spool style holders for sale. I still need to install the raw water wash down and under gunnel led lights.


I think a black push pole will set it off. Just saying...


----------



## Sheremeta




----------



## sm20cf

Gorgeous skiff!


----------



## blittle

That dolphin reflection pic is awesome.


----------



## 8loco

Interested in selling? I've been looking for a renegade for a while to restore and can't find ant for sale.


----------



## permitchaser

That is a sweet ride


----------



## Sheremeta

> Interested in selling?  I've been looking for a renegade for a while to restore and can't find ant for sale.



Thanks everyone. Ocho feel free to pm me an offer however I really can't think of what I would want to replace this boat with.


----------



## Bridgette1

What a beautiful boat !


----------



## atipper

CasaCola I have a couple of question for you... 

How do you like the Gemlux torsion hinges I am thinking about installing them on my boat when I restore it. 

How is the line x paint? 

And why did you choose odyssey over optima?


----------



## oysterbreath

Such an awesome rebuild man! You should be proud! Those hulls are just sooooo incredible. The work you did to get her back to brand-new was well worth it! I gotta ask, I may have missed it but where did you have the poling platform fabricated?


----------



## Sheremeta

Hinges work great. My friend is a gemlux rep so I always get their hardware. They are making a third generation now. The line x protects the fuel tank and interior hatches very well. The color match is a bonus. The poling platform is from blue point faberication. I have both optima and odyssey batteries. Optima for the trolling motor and odyssey for the motor and electrical. I have been talking to my local golf cart dealer and lithium ion batteries are getting cheaper so that may be used next.


----------



## Sheremeta




----------

